# Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich



## Sigridkira (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
vergangenes Jahr haben wir unseren Schwimmteich gebaut. Den möchte ich nun gerne vorstellen und die Baudoku nach und nach einstellen, da während der Bauzeit dazu einfach keine Zeit dafür war.
Der Schwimmteich ist nach Naturagart gebaut, die Schwimmfläche ist ca. 10 m lang und zwischen 5 und 3 m breit. Dazu ist noch eine Pflanzzone rundherum. Der Filtergraben ist ca. 2,5 m breit und 10 m lang.
Die Herausforderung war hier folgendes: der große Ahornbaum sollte unbedingt bleiben, ausserdem ist der Garten schon eingewachsen, der Platz also begrenzt. 
Der Teich sollte möglichst naturnah werden, mit wenig Technik auskommen. 
Hier die Bilder von diesem Jahr:
     
     
   

LG Sigrid


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

Hallo Sigrid,

einfach nur traumhaft schön 

mfg René


----------



## Flusi (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

hallo Sigrid,
wow, so in der Art stelle ich mir das Paradies vor ...
Freue mich schon auf Deine Baudoku,
liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## Sigridkira (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
nachdem wir dieses Teil abbauen durften, da die Kinder jetzt andere Interessen haben, war im Garten wieder Platz für Neues.
 
Ein Teich für Goldfische ist bereits vorhanden, und im Sommer waren die Kinder nicht davon abzubringen im Goldfischteich zu baden, dieser aber eigentlich dafür nicht geeignet. Daher entstand der Wunsch einen Schwimmteich zu bauen. Hier Fotos vom bestehenden Goldfischteich. Dahinter ist dann der Platz für den neuen Schwimmteich.
    

Nachganz  langem Planen und Lesen hier im Forum ist dann dieser Plan entstanden:
 
Der neue  Platz war ca. 10 m x 10 m (aber ein Eck vom Wintergarten ausgeschlossen). 
Im März 2012 war es dann soweit, 2 Büsche am Zaun mussten weichen, und der Platz wurde angezeichnet. 
  
LG Sigrid


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

Hallo,




toll


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

super, toller Teich! Traumhaft!

Auf den Bildern ist ein "Steinturm" zu sehen. Wie hast Du den gebaut? Geklebt?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Sigridkira (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

Hallo Holger,
die Steintürme sind einfach nur gebohrt. Der unterste Stein ist sehr groß und jetzt unter Wasser. Dieser Stein wurde mit Traßzement fest betoniert. Vorher ist ein Loch reingebohrt, aber bei diesem Stein nur bis zur Hälfte. Dann ein Edelstahl-Gewinde-Stab nehmen und reinstecken (nicht kleben). Alle Steine haben wir dann gebohrt, und jeweils eine Mutter dazwischen. Aber Achtung, eine kleine Bohrmaschine nehmen, mit wenig Schlag. Wir haben bestimmt die ersten 10 Steine komplett zerbröselt, weil die Bohrmaschine zu groß war. 
 
LG Sigrid


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das erste Jahr mit Schwimmteich*

Tolle Idee! Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Gefällt mir sehr!


----------

